# Needing info



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a '01 F350 and the transmission done went out hauling dirt. The question is, how difficult would it be to replace the auto trans with a standard? Wanting to put a 6 speed in it.

Your kind input would be most appreciated.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

AndyL said:


> I have a '01 F350 and the transmission done went out hauling dirt. The question is, how difficult would it be to replace the auto trans with a standard? Wanting to put a 6 speed in it.
> 
> Your kind input would be most appreciated.


I had a friend do that Andy, iirc the hardest part for him was finding the clutch pedal assembly at a yard, other than that it went fairly straight forward I believe. If ya go back with a auto I'd look at a new/rebuilt from Ford......just my experience, but I never have luck out of local rebuilt tranny's.....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had the seals blow out on my 94 F250. Choice was replace seals for $1200 or Ford rebuilt for $2200. Worst $1000 I didn't spend!

Should've gone with the rebuilt.

Have a transmission leak on my 2000 F250. I will go with a rebuilt this time!

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Better look into the electronic side of switching transmissions. By that era most pickups had ECMs or PCMs that were communicating with the auto trans.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

The floor is different in the cab between an auto and a manual and not just the hole in the middle! The transmission tunnel is a bit higher in the manual trucks to clear the top of the trans. Have you priced a 6 speed? That and the peddle assembly are going to be $$$$. Might wanna get that slush box rebuilt


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmm.

Yeah I did price the 6 speed. Rebuilt, bout the same as the auto. Not including everything else that would be needed. I haven't talked to a shop yet that said they would be happy to do it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Andy,
If your truck is a real "keeper", Go with a rebuild that's built a little stronger than a stock transmission. Maybe a billet torque converter. Ford transmissions of that era were just glorified car transmissions. Go to a diesel performance shop. They can get you a E4OD or 4R100 built for farm/towing use.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

My good friend replaced his e40d with a Superduty 6 speed into a 1997. Not that fun at all, but worth it. 
If you don't like the 4r100 you will love the 6 speed for towing, there are people who have totaled trucks and pulled the 6 speed assembly's for complete conversions for trucks like yours. Go on search tempest and do a search I'm sure you can find one. If it looks like to much work there are several companies that make 4r100s that will never fail, like ATS , John woods and several others. Some of those guys even have lifetime warranties on them...


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/4995833318.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.brianstruckshop.com


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. Went to look at a zero turn lawn mower today. Meet the guy at his shop. Low and behold he has a transmission shop. Talked to him about it. He's gonna rebuild mine with all the upgrades and put a new billet torque converter. For $2,700. Gonna haul it to him in the morning. Told him what I was doing when it went out. Well I was thinking it was my fault. Even told my son that's what did it. And that seems to have done it.

JD, I talked to BTS. $5100 + $1000 core charge. Plus having someone put it in. The guy above promised the same results.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Andy, have him add Diesel sites 7.3 auxiliary Trans cooler when he rebuilds it. Have the time those transmissions go it's because they roast themselves. Makes a big difference.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Seth. I was planning on more cooling. I had noticed the trans temp went up a good bit during pecan season when pulling without overdrive.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Biggest enemy of any automatic tranny?? HEAT!!!

When I was in mechanic's school, our teacher in automatics handed out a chart showing the transmission oil temperature vs. operational lifetime... keep her down below 140 they'll practically live forever...

Every ten degrees the lifetime would decrease, slowly at first, but once you hit about 160-180 it fell like a rock... at like 240 degrees the lifetime of the tranny was something like 40 miles... (IIRC-- going from memory from a chart I last read over 25 years ago).

Basically, the more cooling you can install for the transmission fluid, the better...

Best of luck! OL JR


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Newer transmissions have a minimum temperature for full performance. All 4R100s won't even lock up the t/c until like 110 degrees. Trans fluid has come a long way since 20 years ago. The transmission fluid I run doesn't even degrade till 300 degrees. I also pay quite a bit but I despise when a transmission goes out for something stupid I could have avoided.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

sethd11 said:


> Newer transmissions have a minimum temperature for full performance. All 4R100s won't even lock up the t/c until like 110 degrees. Trans fluid has come a long way since 20 years ago. The transmission fluid I run doesn't even degrade till 300 degrees. I also pay quite a bit but I despise when a transmission goes out for something stupid I could have avoided.


Yep...

First thing I did when I bought my F-150 Super Crew used in 02 was to install an auxiliary oil cooler... I just cut the lines, bent them around some, and installed an aftermarket cooler in the return flow line from the radiator cooler tank. Basically the same mod they do for the "supercooling" for the trailer towing packages... In the dead of winter, it won't go into lockup until I drive about five-ten miles, driving unloaded, which is fine by me.

Regardless of "how good the oil is", the cooler you can keep the transmission in the "operating temperature range" the longer it will live, period. Not saying you can't keep them "too cool" to go into lock up in winter or something...

Later! OL JR


----------

